# A second Legendary Starfy thread



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't think the first one's being active anymore.

But I'll make a poll. What boss did you like the most, if you played it?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 10, 2015)

I liked the 3 Rogue Fights (worlds 4, 5, and 6). Just not the one in world 7, if only for what happens at the end of it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 11, 2015)

Well? Isn't anyone replying?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2015)

What is Legendary Starfy??


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 11, 2015)

Ryu said:


> What is Legendary Starfy??



Only the international localization of the fifth installment of a game series that had previously been Japan-only. And one of my favorite games ever.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 11, 2015)

Well, the Legendary Starfy is a series that has a Kirby-like influence in its game design, most notably on the level design. What makes this series different from the rest of the platformer is its focus on the swift swimming mechanics, which made the underwater levels more fun than in many other games.

I never played this game before, but I do believe the last DS installment be likely releasing on Wii U VC, so I could possibly give it a shot, even if I can't find anywhere else, let alone the Japan-only GBA games.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 11, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Well, the Legendary Starfy is a series that has a Kirby-like influence in its game design, most notably on the level design. What makes this series different from the rest of the platformer is its focus on the swift swimming mechanics, which made the underwater levels more fun than in many other games.
> 
> I never played this game before, but I do believe the last DS installment be likely releasing on Wii U VC, so I could possibly give it a shot, even if I can't find anywhere else, let alone the Japan-only GBA games.



The US-released one from June of '09? Or the 4th JP-only game?


----------



## JCnator (Aug 11, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> The US-released one from June of '09? Or the 4th JP-only game?



Well, I meant the US one, although there's also a Japanese version of the same game. I do remember the 4th JP-only game being covered just a little bit in one of the Nintendo Power issues in a Japan-related column.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 11, 2015)

Also, I know the rogues' names, I just hate saying them.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 12, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Well, I meant the US one, although there's also a Japanese version of the same game. I do remember the 4th JP-only game being covered just a little bit in one of the Nintendo Power issues in a Japan-related column.



THE US ONE IS THE VC ONE!?


----------



## JCnator (Aug 12, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> THE US ONE IS THE VC ONE!?



Actually, that Starfy title that got localized in North America is designed for Nintendo DS at first. Since there are DS titles on the Wii U Virtual Console service, that Starfy game definitely have a chance being made available for that service, at least in North America. It's only a matter of time, since Nintendo never tell us exactly when it'll become available.
It helps the matter that the very first Starfy title from GBA is available on the Japanese Wii U eShop since a few weeks ago.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 12, 2015)

Old crabby was the only difficult boss and is memorable to me, I'm going with that  good to see the game hasn't died yet, such a small franchise.


----------



## tumut (Aug 13, 2015)

King Ping I guess. Mostly just because I liked the ice world. It's a good game but most people don't acknowledge it's existence.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 13, 2015)

THIS GAME WAS AWESOMMEEEE


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 13, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> THIS GAME WAS AWESOMMEEEE



I can totally relate!!

Here's some base-edit fanart of the game. If you're wondering why I included a random girl, the girl's name is MasaeAnela.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 14, 2015)

In fact, the only thing keeping me from properly enjoying the 7th boss was a certain game of chance involving 3 items, all of them weak to each other.

That aspect was represented by a certain group of rogues.

















The girl included in some of them is MasaeAnela, a certain LPer I want to play the game.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh I remember this game! It was one of the very first DS games I bought for myself. I was super excited about it's Kirby-esque gameplay, but it surprised me by how different it was. It has pretty unique gameplay of underwater mechanics and combo moves and the morph suits. Though I was a little dissatisfied with the bosses, I thought they could have had more dynamics to them then just being bosses (I guess Papes, Snips and Rocky did) Anyway, I only played up to the dragon guya t the end, never got passed him. And I thought the bunny was girl the whole time, I kept calling her 'princes' Buston.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 15, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Oh I remember this game! It was one of the very first DS games I bought for myself. I was super excited about it's Kirby-esque gameplay, but it surprised me by how different it was. It has pretty unique gameplay of underwater mechanics and combo moves and the morph suits. Though I was a little dissatisfied with the bosses, I thought they could have had more dynamics to them then just being bosses (I guess Papes, Snips and Rocky did) Anyway, I only played up to the dragon guya t the end, never got passed him. And I thought the bunny was girl the whole time, I kept calling her 'princes' Buston.



You're Cowboy Beboping.

Combo moves? No way. The Morph Suits are Bunston transformations. The large male rogue is called Ronk, and the "dragon guy" is Mashtooth when he eats Bunston, in other words, Megafying. The bunny being female is kinda false. Bunston can look like a lady at times, but read the dialogue and you'll see he's a prince, and not a giant baby princess.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 17, 2015)

Also, BUSTON!?

And this isn't related to Starfy or anything (at least in the eyes of most people), but an image I found concerning is worth mentioning.






It should be noted that Rarity is holding Diamond Tiara, two sewing needles (both not much of a concern), and two double-bladed objects with manipulable hinges. This item I mentioned is the item represented by the female rogue you encounter in this game.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 18, 2015)

Now, this game DOES have some fanart.

One piece was gijinka fanart, but it wasn't very good.

The eponymous royal ditz had stellar hair and a blue (!?) shirt that gave away his normal look and NAME. Moe looked too young and had an orange jacket with the words "Clam Up" on it, giving away his normal species. Also, Bunston had no helmet.

Those were the only characters on the art.

I like to imagine gijinka versions of the characters like so:

Starfy: Yellow bowl cut, blue eyes, yellow formal shirt with coattails, white pants, black formal shoes
Starly: Long pink hair, dark pink bow, violet eyes, white Japanese school uniform with pink highlights, pink shoes
Moe: Black hair that spikes upward, eggplant-hue eyes, yellow jacket with clementine trim, black shoes with thick toes
Bunston: Transclucent green helmet, long blue ears, blue Emile cut, red eyes, carrot gun, brown belt for the gun, white uniform that splits into red around the middle, blue shoes
Herman: Thick red bowl cut, dark beige eyes, blue-and-pink striped pajamas, no shoes
Fork: Platinum blond Sakurai cut, red eyes, blue long-sleeved shirt, light beige pants, black shoes
Kit Fish: Black formal Japanese haircut, grey eyes, clementine kimono, brown Japanese sandals
Fat Cat: Black Sakurai cut, black fedora, grey eyes, beige kimono, black Japanese sandals, kinda fat
Old Man Lobber: Long white balding hair, semi-thick mustache, red robe, red lobster tattoo on the right shoulderblade, pine-hue shirt, red sandals, very muscular
Squirts: Hair the respective color of the normal squid color, eyes that match the hair, white shirt with grey-blue edges and (with the exception of Bawss) the number they're assigned that matches the hair, gym shorts that match the hair, socks, tennis shoes that match the hair, somewhat muscular
  Bawss: Medium blue hair, whistle around the neck, more defined muscles than the rest
  #1: Yellow bob cut
  #2: Green Proton Jon cut, rectangular eyewear
  #3: Short grey hair with a cowlick, swirled eyewear
  #4: Red bowl cut
  #5: Brown mullet
Piplion: Yellow winter hat with a blue stripe and a yellow tassel, brown ponytail, green eyes, pink winter coat, pink boots
Puplion: White Russian winter hat, white messy hair, blue eyes, white fluffy winter coat, white fluffy winter boots, chubby
Jellato Sisters: White Toeto hats, blond pigtails, white winter coats with a heart patch on the front, white winter boots
Old Man Vern: Thick white eyebrows and mustache, apple-hue eyes, green camouflage-patterned outfit, pink boots
Shurikit: Black hair, grey eyes, purple ninja uniform
Kittana: Orange Tim cut, stubble, grey eyes, blue maskless ninja uniform
Ruby: Long magenta hair, magenta eye shadow, jam-hue eyes, magenta dress with white stripes on the main body and dark magenta stripes on the sleeves, magenta high heels
Herbert: Curvy orange hair, brigth green eyes, blue T shirt, black jeans, no shoes
Bilge Monkeys: Pirate uniforms, yellow (red for the one up front) bandannas, pine-hue formal shoes
Modo: Big scarlet hair with beige highlights, orange eyes, scarlet tuxedo with beige highlights, black formal shoes, plump
Junior: Mullberry hair, glasses, mullberry shirt, beige khakis, black formal shoes
Konk: Blue hat, beige hair, grey eyes, beige shirt, blue pants, beige shoes
Ronk: Green hat, brown messy hair, dark green eyes, yellow collar, yellow shirt with three tiger stripes on the sleeves, purple overalls with a lilac ring in the middle, lilac shoes
Papes: Majorelle-hue ponytail-like hat, black hair, dark blue eyes, lavender shirt, green pants
Snips: Magenta bunny-ears headgear, blond hair, dark red eyes, magenta cape (later a more elaborate cape with white edges), cobalt-hue long strapless bra, long white gloves, blue-grey short pants, black high heels


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 19, 2015)

Emile said the game was great.


----------



## Panazel Maria (Aug 20, 2015)

I remember this game pretty fondly, but mostly because Bunston. One of the few characters who made me go "Wow too adorable never forget" and stuff like that.

Sadly it's been a while since I played, so bits and pieces of the game are pretty foggy, and I don't remember much of the dialogue at all, if any zel. Still, it was a good game if just for the fact that it turned the general dislike of water levels that some people have for videogames on its head.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 20, 2015)

Panazel Maria said:


> I remember this game pretty fondly, but mostly because Bunston. One of the few characters who made me go "Wow too adorable never forget" and stuff like that.
> 
> Sadly it's been a while since I played, so bits and pieces of the game are pretty foggy, and I don't remember much of the dialogue at all, if any zel. Still, it was a good game if just for the fact that it turned the general dislike of water levels that some people have for videogames on its head.



So watch NakaTeleeli's LP of the game from WAAAAAAAY BACK in late 2009!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And my favorite is Bunston too!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 21, 2015)

Spoiler: Headcanon Time: Don't Open This if you Don't Know what I'm Talking About



I have a headcanon pertaining to the TRIO and Equestria. The TRIO kidnaps the species that don't have hands, and converts the species that DO, and the Equestrian society HAPPENS to be the former category. But the evil ponies won't mind working with the TRIO. In fact, after their ghosts fled back to their petrified bodies, Starlight Glimmer (a threat to Equestrian civilization) revived them and entrusted them with the wooden staff she used to remove Cutie Marks. This staff, when the TRIO's leader exposed the prongs to Unicorn magic, was capable of producing magic for real!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 25, 2015)

Masae is headed to PAX Prime soon. When she comes back, expect her to play this hilarious platformer!!

She could have Bunston be her favorite, tied with Papes, who could be her favorite member of the Terrible Trio, and she would react with a WHAT whenever anything weird happens (there are a LOT of these kinds of moments)!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 29, 2015)

And during the bonus episode that covers minigames, expect her to, upon Sand Tracer, think the outline of the second male rogue you fight in the game is a Whismur's outline, which prompts this from her: "Are you sure this is Nintendo's property and not GameFreak's?" Until she completes it. "Oh. It's just Ronk."


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 2, 2015)

Masae came back from the Expo.

She should be playing this game sometime soon!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't use Twitter, yet I'll go check her account.

Just to see if she has any ideas for a new LP.

Aaaaaaaaaaand she still goes to school. What could she possibly plan when she's done?


----------

